# Steampunk Alien Spider Vehicles



## bhsfx (Oct 5, 2013)

Here is a prop we built for our district's art show.

IMG_5499 on Vimeo


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeeet!!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I want! What I really want is the skill to build something like that!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is way cool!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Now that IS cool!


----------



## bhsfx (Oct 5, 2013)

You can see more of my students' work at: www.titanfx.org


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Way cool!
Nice work


----------

